# Λεξικό Σανσκριτικής – Αγγλικής – Ελληνικής του Δημητρίου Γαλανού



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε, από τις Εκδόσεις Κονιδάρη, το _*Λεξικό Σανσκριτικής – Αγγλικής – Ελληνικής*_ του πρώτου Έλληνα ινδολόγου, του Δημητρίου Γαλανού, για τον οποίο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ. Το λεξικό βασίστηκε στα πρωτότυπα χειρόγραφα της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης, τα οποία είχαν κυκλοφορήσει σε ομοιοτυπία το 2001 από τον Ελληνο-Ινδικό Σύνδεσμο. Η επιμέλεια, του αγαπητού Γιάννη Μανέττα. Επισυνάπτω σελίδα.


----------

